# New Movie TG group



## Togo57 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hey there,

Jsut created a new Telegram group to discuss about movies, share what you're watching, and so forth with other movie fans. If anyone's interested, here's the invite link: t.me: Cinema Furs

Regards, and maybe see you there!


----------

